# Japanese meaning and pronunciation on knife



## Chun (Jun 10, 2021)

Hello,
I would like some help on some Japanese characters, pronunciation on the kanji and meaning on hiragana/katakana here.
Bought this bone cleaver a few weeks ago but was stated as AUS8. 
Would appreciate the help.


----------

